# DecimalFormat ohne Tausendertrenner



## Windwalker (20. Okt 2008)

Hallo!

Ich schreibe Zahlen mittels DecimalFormat in eine Textdatei, ich ich in einem anderen Programmteil wieder einlese und weiterverarbeite.
Zahlen >= 1000 möchte ich ohne Tausenderpunkt ausgeben, wie kriege ich das hin?

Meine Ausgaben formatiere ich folgendermaßen:


```
DecimalFormat df = new DecimalFormat("000.000");
df.setDecimalFormatSymbols(DecimalFormatSymbols.getInstance(Locale.ENGLISH));
NumberFormat nf = NumberFormat.getInstance();
nf.setMinimumIntegerDigits(3);
```

Danke für Eure Hilfe!

Sascha.


----------



## pinhead84 (20. Okt 2008)

Versuch es mal hier mit. Funktioniert auf NumberFormat- und DecimalFormat-Klassen.


```
NumberFormat nf = NumberFormat.getInstance();
nf.setMinimumIntegerDigits(3);
nf.setGroupingUsed(false);
```


----------



## anonymer SlaterB (21. Okt 2008)

hat das nich auch was mit 
new DecimalFormat("###000.000"); 
vs
new DecimalFormat("###,000.000"); 
zu tun?
oder 0 statt # falls es feste Stellen sein sollen


----------

